# Clams



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Does anyone keep clams to clean their water.Pat


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Not in freshwater. you can keep freshwater mussels and such but most people dont understand that you actually need to feed these things or have very green water all the time and it ends up being a hindrance more than anything.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I've read that they multiply very quickly though I don't know the validity of this.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Tabatha said:


> I've read that they multiply very quickly though I don't know the validity of this.


only in lake ontario.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok just wondered lol


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Why is your water really dirty or something or was it just out of curiousity?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

No my water isnt dirty I just did my weekly water change today I was reading that they filter the water so I was just wondering I know when we were kids we kept them but just in a bucket for the weekend then we put them back.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

pat3612 said:


> No my water isnt dirty I just did my weekly water change today I was reading that they filter the water so I was just wondering I know when we were kids we kept them but just in a bucket for the weekend then we put them back.


if you have a rediculously peaceful, larger tank, you can get a wood shrimp. You'll need lots of plants etc for it to hide in and you should still feed it but its sort of a clam on wheels.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Pablo said:


> if you have a rediculously peaceful, larger tank, you can get a wood shrimp. You'll need lots of plants etc for it to hide in and you should still feed it but its sort of a clam on wheels.


 I have a wood shrimp in my 20 gal.Pat


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

aweeerr i love it!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

pat3612 said:


> I have a wood shrimp in my 20 gal.Pat


In that small a space you'll need to feed it eh?

Not enough junk floatin around in a small tank


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I really don't recommend fresh water clams because their offspring can be parasitic to your fish. I think they migrate by spewing spores that attach to the fish's gills and leeches off the fish until it die and hench drop to the bottom of the lake/river/pond and there they will grow to big clams again.

Not sure if all fresh water clams does that thought.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Ew, that sounds evil!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Tabatha said:


> Ew, that sounds evil!


if you think thats bad you should read about Candiru and Hagfish.

Not while eating.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Like this: http://udaythombre.blogspot.com/2007/12/worlds-amazing-animals-hagfish.html


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Tabatha said:


> Like this: http://udaythombre.blogspot.com/2007/12/worlds-amazing-animals-hagfish.html


Yup. "Eelskin" bags etc are HAGFISH. Now you know. Gross eh?


----------

